# Give Thanks



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Give thanks this week all. There is much in our lives to be thankful for. 
Give thanks that God is with each of you to help you in your time of need. 
Give thanks that He hears your calls and guides you down this difficult path. 
Give thanks that while difficult your marriage endures.
Give thanks for your spouse for their efforts in your relationship.
Give thanks for your children, your siblings and parents. 
Give thanks for their love and support you as you struggle. 
Give thanks for your friends who take your mind off things for just a while. 
Give thanks for your pets that give you unconditional affection. 
Give thanks for your health as you need your strength for your quest. 
Give thanks for those who counsel you in friendship or in service. 
Give thanks for your job or career. 
Give thanks you have shoes on your feet and a bed to rest your head, for so many do not. 
Give thanks that even though we are in a time of war we have peace in our country. 
Give thanks for all who serve our country and protect us at their own peril. 
Give thanks for that ray of hope that still shines from your heart. 
Give thanks for all He has given you no matter your wealth. 
Give thanks for this forum and the support and hope it can bring.
Give thanks to each other in our own little community here.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Amen. 
Good post, Amp, thank you.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, Amp.

Even through difficult times, it's important to remember all of the things we are thankful for. It's also a great time to give to those less fortunate:


donate used clothing, coats, hats, mittens
drop off a bag of groceries to your local food pantry
bring a plate of homemade cookies to your local retirement home

When my kids were younger, I'd take them along to do these things so they understand it's more than Turkey Day...although that part is good too


----------



## Melancholy (Nov 15, 2008)

Amp,

Thanks for posting this. Lately I have been feeling my life has fallen apart and that I have nothing left to lose. In reality, I still have much to be thankful for.

I no longer have plans for Thanksgiving Day, I am considering working at a soup kitchen downtown. It's the least I can do since I am still well taken care at my lowest point in life.


----------



## wantingmore (Nov 24, 2008)

Melancholy said:


> Amp,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Lately I have been feeling my life has fallen apart and that I have nothing left to lose. In reality, I still have much to be thankful for.
> 
> I no longer have plans for Thanksgiving Day, I am considering working at a soup kitchen downtown. It's the least I can do since I am still well taken care at my lowest point in life.


Volunteering at a soup kitchen will be the best thanksgiving you've had.


----------



## Melancholy (Nov 15, 2008)

I have MUCH to be thankful for this Thanksgiving.

Yesterday, after 11 months of unemployment I received a job offer!! It's a fantastic job and is everything I wanted. The massive amounts of praying have paid off.

Now, only if I could patch things up with my wife...


----------



## Greatermindset (Oct 13, 2008)

Great post and God bless


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm so glad a couple of us are going to put some time in at the soup kitchen/homeless shelter. maybe a local convelescence center or hospice. your time won't cost you a thing. you can afford to do those things. you'll be making some people who don't have people feel very good. it's not just about the food for those people. it's about you spending time with them.


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

This post reminded of an email I got ages ago.



> Think about it
> 
> 
> If you have food in the refrigerator, clothes on your back, a roof overhead and a place to sleep...you are richer than 75% of this world.
> ...


----------



## cdn-joe (Nov 25, 2008)

Melancholy said:


> I have MUCH to be thankful for this Thanksgiving.
> 
> Yesterday, after 11 months of unemployment I received a job offer!! It's a fantastic job and is everything I wanted. The massive amounts of praying have paid off.
> 
> Now, only if I could patch things up with my wife...


CONGRADULATIONS !!!

I know how it feels to be out of work. And I know the relief to go back. Good for you and all the best.


----------



## brighteyes72 (Nov 16, 2008)

you should see the demographics of the users of this site. they're readily available through google search. based on the little bit of info that is provided

talkaboutmarriage.com - Quantcast Audience Profile

you've got plenty to be thankful for, income and education are notable.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I am thankful of these very forums. You might take it for granted when you have a great marriage. I never really did, but I also didn't realize how lucky I was either. Many people on these forums have inspired me with their strength and courage, reminded me of all I have, and to be thankful and put the work needed into the marriage to keep it.

draconis


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

draconis said:


> I am thankful of these very forums. You might take it for granted when you have a great marriage. I never really did, but I also didn't realize how lucky I was either. Many people on these forums have inspired me with their strength and courage, reminded me of all I have, and to be thankful and put the work needed into the marriage to keep it.
> 
> draconis


I know what you mean. It's good to have support of all these people through rough and good times. Sometimes after you "let it all out" things seem a lot easier to deal with. Thank you guys for being there.
This place became my "safe place" even thought I haven't been around that long. All your stories have made me see that there is a light at the end of the tunnel and things can get fixed when you have the right "tools" and I got them from here.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thought I'd resurface this from last year. I hope many on the forum find even more things to be thankful for this year. I know I do. Have a great Thanksgiving all.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Im going to bump this

Although my marriage is in a very difficultplace at the moment, i still have many blessings to be thankfull for
Esp 3 beautiful, healthy chidren and a father that adores them and a lovely warm home.
I am grateful for them x


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for the bump, daisygirl 41! It is a great reminder for us all, no matter the current state of our marriage


----------

